# New setup...



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

New setup. 808. Line. An reel seat for 30 bucks at a paw shop


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That will get it done.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

I honestly like it a lot more then the ams reels....
I don't have to hold the trigger, the line doesn't fall out. Makes it easier for the fionce to use


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

each style has it's place for sure, but a spinner is so much faster.


----------

